# Pre waxstock at the Marriott hotel!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

It was like the pre waxstock party at the Marriott hotel tonight! Good to put a few faces to names. Think there will be some sore heads behind the trade stands in the morning........


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes ist was funny :lol:

Thomas


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well did the 5 sets on keys set things up well or was everyone to drunk to remember:lol:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Think that idea got forgotton. I know PJ was spotted walking around the hotel at 2am in his dodo juice dressing gown!


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like a ice bear


----------

